# Servo sub issues, anyone savvy on rebuilds?



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a velodyne F1200 that has developed a static/crackle noise. Constant during movies and when receiver is powered off. Continues even when input is unplugged. From what I am reading the amp may be going bad. Anyone ever rebuild/refurb a servo sub amp?


----------

